# wildi book



## Power PE (Jun 5, 2014)

dear fellow engineers

i have started working on POWER OCT

but i dnt know but i always find Wildi book very overwhealming

can u all please suggest me the chapters or the topic i should not miss out.

thank you all,


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 5, 2014)

Try this:



knight1fox3 said:


> Wildsoldier PE provided a good summary of what to look at in the Wildi book. See below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 5, 2014)

You might also consider the following threads as additional good resources:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=17946

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=17891

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=16129

Good luck! :thumbs:


----------



## nmh0408 (Jun 6, 2014)

Your best strategy is it solve as many problems as possible and use all other books as reference material during your study and in the exam room.

Wildi is a great reference and also a big one (almost 1000 pages) and by the time you finish studying it, October will be around the corner and you won't have enogh time to practice solving problems!

Just my two cents!


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jun 11, 2014)

I used it as a reference, more so than trying to memorize everything in the book. It is great for learning important topics (i.e. topics at hand) quickly.


----------



## PEoct (Jun 12, 2014)

thank you all


----------



## JB66money (Jun 21, 2014)

I believe another major key to passing the exam is to understand the basic fundamental principles and concepts of all of the power exam topics listed by NCEES. If you understand the main concepts well solving the problems mathematically will be easy also you will know where to look up things in your different references for the conceptual type problems. Also another thing to keep in mind when attempting to solve the calculation type of problems is not to get hung up on looking for a particular numerical value, but understand how the major principles of the topics relate to the correct answer to a problem.


----------

